# south zone



## killingtime

anyone hunting south zone opener this weekend.


----------



## firstflight111

south has been open oct 16-31


----------



## Mushijobah

firstflight111 said:


> south has been open oct 16-31


That's funny.

I think the main spot still has corn up unfortunately. If it somehow gets cut soon, it will be on like whoa! You getting out Ben?


----------



## I_Shock_Em

The whole state has been open since last weekend. No opening day for u!!!!


----------



## j_blocker1

try October 22 - November 6 for south zone


----------



## killingtime

funny you mention that j blocker i read the same thing in the season dates for this year. i dont hunt in ohio anymore so i thought something has changed.i might get out kyle i went down to my wetlands today and there were alot of woodys in it since all the creeks are up with this rain. some real nice drakes.


----------



## killingtime

so you guys that say the south zone has been open since last weekend am i missing something on these dates or do you guys not really know the dates.


----------



## russ9054

I am pretty confused right now.


----------



## Mushijobah

They are either being idiots....or are literally idiots. I'm thinking option 1 althought I_Shock may fit both categories


----------



## Mushijobah

killingtime said:


> funny you mention that j blocker i read the same thing in the season dates for this year. i dont hunt in ohio anymore so i thought something has changed.i might get out kyle i went down to my wetlands today and there were alot of woodys in it since all the creeks are up with this rain. some real nice drakes.


Gimme a ring if you need help


----------



## killingtime

i am glad i didnt ask this question 3 weeks ago they would have had me talked into hunting last weekend. i hope they can identify birds better than they know the dates. lol.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Well I'm gonna have to fess up to being an idiot (it ain't the first time). I was under the assumption that the whole state started the same day (as in years past), and then the season dates/zones did their own thing after that. My bad


----------



## killingtime

they change the zones around so much in ohio sometimes its hard to keep up with it. a guy i worked with had his things loaded up last friday night to go and was on the computer messing around and was looking at the dates to see when it went out in the south zone and realized it came in a week later than usual. good luck to everybody.


----------



## firstflight111

My bad it is the 22 of oct sorry ..i am a north zone guy  I DONT CARE MUCH THEY MESS UP MY SOUTH ZONE HUNTING


----------



## j_blocker1

we all fit the definition of idiot at some point in the season........


----------



## ringmuskie9

Good Luck to everyone in the south today..... and be careful


----------



## Mushijobah

Had a great day today in Perry County with killingtime...thanks again!! We hunted his honey-hole which was a combination of wetlands, a creek, and a canal. A nice group came in early, and we took 3 out of it. We saw plenty of woodies flying and ended up ambushing one of the drakes in flooded timber. KT was gracious enough to flush them towards me, and after 3 shots...1 bird fell...and my woodie limit was filled. Finally...not a hen killer anymore  There were still a bunch in the creek! After that, we tracked his doe that he had shot the evening before and ended up finding her piled up about 100 yards from where he had shot. What a morning!


----------



## killingtime

i went down to the creek after you left and looked for a few minutes but didnt see anything. the creek was still up a little and i think they drifted downstream with the current. hopefully we can get them again. i just looked at the weather forecast for next week and there is going to be alot of rain again so when the creeks flood the wetlands and the canals should hold alot of birds again.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter

We had a so so day on buckeye lake today. Heavy fog this morning really made it tough for the first hour plus, could hear their wings but couldn't see the birds. Ended up with 4 woodies, 2 mallards and a goose though so it wasn't a bust.

The sky busters down the way were the worst I've ever seen though. They even shot at 4 separate cormorants. I say at because I never saw them hit a single thing out of the 150 plus shells they must have fired at birds up to 150 yards away. It got to the point I was hoping they would hit a cormorant so I could call the dnr. They never ever tried to call a single bird.


----------



## firstflight111

The sky busters down the way were the worst I've ever seen though. They even shot at 4 separate cormorants. I say at because I never saw them hit a single thing out of the 150 plus shells they must have fired at birds up to 150 yards away. It got to the point I was hoping they would hit a cormorant so I could call the dnr. They never ever tried to call a single bird. 

well thats the right way to get ducks and geese ...:T:T:T


----------



## jigger69

How about the idiots who were shooting @ 7:00am,,,we got screwed up on some geese we had working from some guys shooting at who knows what


----------



## Eric E

Buckeye was crazy today. We had guys screwing up our geese by shooting off the deck of their house 70 yards off the lake.

Sent from my EVO 4G


----------

